# Toro 524 Snowblower Traction Drive Question



## Scoward (Mar 2, 2010)

I'm working on the drive system on an old Toro 524. I thought the friction wheel was worn because it was slipping on the main drive pulley, but when I disconnected the friction wheel tension spring, i noticed that the main traction pulley has some play in it, it wiggles back and forth. Is this normal? Can it be tightened or does it need to be replaced?
The initial reason i wanted to change the friction wheel was because when i put the machine into 2nd or 3rd gear, the friction wheel was slipping on the traction pulley wheel. I thought it was a worn friction wheel but now I'm thinking the traction pulley wheel is loose and not allowing enough pressure against the friction wheel.
Any Help? Thanks!


----------



## leon (Nov 18, 2008)

*toro, toro, toro, thats no BULL!!*

Good evening

Both the pulleys should be replaced and the belt or belts as well.

The tension spring will be a wear item as well and should be replaced.

About the belts, you should buy the Gates Green Belt for heavy duty

useage, as they are worth the money and are designed for shock loads

like snow blowers and mowers.

I believe the toro dealer will want you to put a drop of blue Loc-Tite as well to

secure the bolts.

leon:waving:


----------



## Scoward (Mar 2, 2010)

Thanks Leon, I just finished taking apart the drive system and discovered that the weld at the front of the drive pulley has broken off the shaft, thus he wiggling pulley wheel. Just gotta remember how to put all this junk back together.


----------



## leon (Nov 18, 2008)

*snow blower*

If its not to late use a camera to take a picture and label each part 1234567 etc using masking tape or the manuals are available on the web and at toro

.:waving:


----------



## keitha (Dec 30, 2001)

Toro manuals OM Parts and sometimes service can be found here:
https://homeownersolutions.toro.com...ntrol=SetCommunity&CommunityID=214&PageID=238
Need the true model # off the sticker

Keith


----------

